# Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?



## Köhlerkönig (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,|wavey:

ich habe schon öfters davon gehört das "grüne Heringe" als Köder auf Hecht und Co ganz gut sein sollen.|kopfkrat

Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr schon erfahrungen mit diesem Köder habt und wie man diesen am besten anbietet.

Am Stück,als Fetzenköder,direkt am Grund oder mit Auftrieb oder doch besser an der Pose???

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten und Tipp´s

Gruß Dennis


----------



## käptn iglo (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

probiert habe ich beides schon makrele und hering aber der erfolg ist bisher ausgeblieben. lustiger effekt der beiden meereskumpels, ist die öllache die um den köder aufsteigt,sieht auf jeden fall kriminell aus


----------



## muchti (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

*also i hab´s schon mehrere male versucht sowohl mit makrele als auch mit hering oder stint...*
*gefangen habe i ausschliesslich hecht mit diesen ködern allerdings hatte i weniger bisse als mit herkömmlichen köderfischen (plötz, rotfeder, karausche, barsch etc.)*
*dafür waren die fische die letztendlich bissen alle in der größe ab 8pfund aufwärts...*
*die köder lasse i normalerweise ganz (bis 30cm länge) und biete sie am grund / oder etwas darüber an(je nach krabbenbestand) ...angeködert werden die bei mir am system mit 3kleinen 6-8ér partridge drillingen...(kann i schneller anschlagen)*
*habe diese sorte köderfische bis jetzt aber nur in wassertiefen ab 3,5/4m ausprobiert...*

*gruss marco*


----------



## Köhlerkönig (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.

Also ist es wohl doch nicht der "super Köder"?:c

Gruß Dennis


----------



## muchti (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

*wenn du´s nicht selbst ausprobierst wirst du es nicht genau wissen...i denke einige sitzungen ist es wert...*
*i versuche es auch immer mal wieder, will endlich auch einen zander auf makrele und co. fangen...*
*oder teste doch mal eine makrele am spinnsystem, auch nicht von schlechten eltern*


----------



## Köhlerkönig (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Genau so seh ich das auch!!

Am samstag Abend weiß ich dann mehr,hab schon 3 frische Heringe an der Fischtheke bestellt,und wenn die Hechte sie nicht wollen,dann laß ich sie mir halt schmecken!


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Hallo Köhlerkönig,
ich hab mit Makrelenfetzen schon Zander gefangen. 

Der große Erfolg beim Hechtangeln hat sich bei mir mit Heringen noch nicht eingestellt - aber ob man mit einer Methode der man grundsätzlich skeptisch gegenübersteht überhaupt erfolgreich sein kann ist natürlich fraglich. 

In der neuen Anglerpraxis steht auch was zu dem Thema... guckst du hier: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/414/278/


----------



## Thomas090883 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Hi 
N kumpel von mir hats letzte Woch mal im ca 4ha See mit halber Makrele an der Pose über Grund versucht(vom Fischer für 15€ 2Kilo/denn lieber Hering)
konnt aber nix fangen.
Wollen dieses Wochenende mal Zusammen los, werd denn mal Berichten.
Wobei ich glaub das diese Methode im Fluß oder Bodden besser fruchtet.


----------



## Skorpion (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Ich habe  einen englischen Film über das Angeln mit dem Hering auf Hecht gesehen und wollte das ganze mal ausprobieren.
Als versuch gab`s ein Rotauge und auf der anderen Rute einen halben Hering. Posen-Montage 1 m über dem Grund .Das ganze im Herbst in  der Doven Elbe. 
Ergebnis: der Hering blieb bei mehreren Versuchen unberührt;+
Auf Rotauge könnte ich mehrere Zander fangen. 
Hab`s dann irgendwann sein lassen mit dem Heri. |supergri
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, daß sich hier noch  welche melden werden,  die schon mal mit den Heri gefangen haben. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

also bei uns in auen die zb. in der Nordsee münden klappt das echt prima mit hering &co!!
nur mit pose 0,5-1,0m tief und treiben lassen wo man meint das ein hecht steht und BUM drauf ist er.......

wie der betreiber des forellensees in nordhackstedt und der "kochpottangler" bestätigen kann klappte es sogar in seinem forellensee mit ganzen heringen....


----------



## Köhlerkönig (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Na ja,wie muchti schon gesagt hat,probieren geht über studieren!!!!

Ich werd´s am samstag mal probieren und euch dann berichten ob es gefruchtet hat.
Hab übrigens nen guten vergleich da meine anderen 3 kumpels mit köfi angeln werden,mal sehen was bei denen geht.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

wünsche dir ein dickes petri ........
bedenke aber das die heringe sehr weich werden......


----------



## Köhlerkönig (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> wünsche dir ein dickes petri ........
> bedenke aber das die heringe sehr weich werden......



Danke!
Ja,ich werde den hering bstimmt noch mit mono am Haken fixieren.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Frankko (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Ich habe es dieses Jahr auch mal mit Hering probiert.

3 Ruten mit Heringen bestückt und wie fogt präsentiert:

Nr.1 : auf Grund ( freie Leine )
Nr.2 : mit Auftriebskörper ( 50cm über den Grund, gestoppt mit 10gr. Durchlaufblei )
Nr.3 : mit durchsichtiger Drennan- Pose im oberen Gewässerdrittel

Erfolg: 0

Übrigens um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, die Hechte waren am fressen.

Am nächsten Tag war ich am selben See mit Wobbler unterwegs.

Ergebnis: 72cm und 67cm

Gruss Frankko


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

gummibänder oder kupferdraht geht auch gut!!


----------



## muchti (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*



Köhlerkönig schrieb:


> Ich werd´s am samstag mal probieren und euch dann berichten ob es gefruchtet hat.
> Hab übrigens nen guten vergleich da meine anderen 3 kumpels mit köfi angeln werden,mal sehen was bei denen geht.
> Gruß Dennis


 

*viel glück dennis...*

*lass mal hören nächste woche ob´s was gab...*
*wie schon vorhin gesagt...wenn i dann mal biss hatte auf hering etc. dann aber auch vernünftige hechte...aber das ist es mir wert, lieber 2tage schneider nach hause gehen aber am dritten dann den richtigen burschen...*

*zum fixieren nehme i 3kleine drillinge, draht oder alte monofile um kopf oder schwanzwurzel (je nachdem wie i anködere) und eventuell noch einen großen einzelhaken den i in den fisch "verankere" aber dies auch nur wenn i weit werfen muss*

*gruss marco*


----------



## Thomas090883 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Hallo zusammen,
wollt mal berichten wie es dieses We mit Makrele auf Hecht bei uns lief.
Wir fischten an einen 8 ha großen See mit doch recht guten Hechtbestand.
Wir legten 6 Posenmontagen in unterschiedlichen tiefen und unterschiedlichen Köderteilen und größen aus.
Makrelenfetzen, Kopf und Schwanzteile.
Wir haben von morgens um 7uhr- 14uhr gefischt und es passierte absolut garnichts.
Aber wir werden es nochmal versuchen.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Ich dneke auc,dass meeresfische nur an bestimmten Gewässern funktionieren,aber probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

In Schleswig-Holstein ist es verboten Köderfische zu benutzen, die nicht aus dem Gewässersystem stammen. In Bezug auf übertragbare Krankheiten vielleicht auch nicht schlecht:

*§ 10 Binnenfischereiordnung von Schleswig-Holstein

Verwendung von toten Köderfischen​*In offenen Binnengewässern dürfen nur solche aus dem Gewässersystem des Fanggewässers
stammende oder in Teichwirtschaften oder vergleichbaren Anlagen erzeugte Fische heimischer Arten oder
Teile von ihnen als Köder verwendet werden; § 2 Abs. 2 und § 3 Abs. 4 gelten entsprechend.​


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

@ Dorschgreifer

ich fische in mehreren sielzügen und auen die direkte verbindung zur Nordsee haben und somit ist es da sicherlich nicht untersagt!!
wenn ich einen privatteich hätte, würde mir da sicher auch niemand etwas vorschreiben......!!
sonst stimme ich dir da sicher zu.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> ich fische in mehreren sielzügen und auen die direkte verbindung zur Nordsee haben und somit ist es da sicherlich nicht untersagt!!
> wenn ich einen privatteich hätte, würde mir da sicher auch niemand etwas vorschreiben......!!
> sonst stimme ich dir da sicher zu.


 
Ich wollte ja auch nichts dagegen sagen. Insbesonder Sielzüge gehören bestimmt auch zur Kinderstube der Heringe und sind bestimmt auch als Küstengewässer anzusehen. Wie es in Privatgewässern aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich sage mir nur immer, altes Sprichwort: "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht".
Ausnahmen bestätigen allerdings auch hier die Regel.


----------



## Köhlerkönig (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

So hier nu mein kleiner Bericht(mein erster) zu dem Ansitz am WE mir Heringen auf Hecht. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1383143&postcount=4478

Gruß Dennis


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

@ Dorschgreifer
jupp stimmt !
siehe Matze Koch der gern seine Hechte mit makrelen oder heringen beangelt.


----------



## wolf (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Moin,

vielleicht noch etwas zu früh für tote Köfis: Warte bis zum ersten Frost, wenn die Spinnangler mit roten Nasen aufgegeben haben.

Wobei heimische Köfis in vielen Gewässern besser laufen -  allerdings habe ich meinen Größten auf Hering gefangen.

Gruß


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*



wolf schrieb:


> allerdings habe ich meinen Größten auf Hering gefangen.


 
Vielleicht liegt es ja da dran, dass die größeren schon öfter auf die heimischen Köderfische reingefallen sind.


----------



## muchti (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*



Köhlerkönig schrieb:


> So hier nu mein kleiner Bericht(mein erster) zu dem Ansitz am WE mir Heringen auf Hecht.


 
*moin dennis,*

*so sehe i das auch...wer´s nicht selber testet kann auch kein eigenes testergebnis abgeben...auch wenn die ausbeute anscheinend etwas dürftig war hattet ihr ja trotzdem einen schönen tag am wasser...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja da dran, dass die größeren schon öfter auf die heimischen Köderfische reingefallen sind.


 
*möglich dass da was dranne ist...i hatte das mal in einem kleinen gewässer indem gute hechte schwimmen, i allerdings noch nie einen über 75cm kriegen konnte, mit karausche probiert (und in dem gewässer gibts nur überwiegend plötz, brasse, rotfeder, ukelei) und schon beim 2ten versuch gabs ´nen 91er auf eine gut 18cm lange karausche...vielleicht war es auch nur zufall aber angler klammern sich ja immer sehr verbissen an irgendwelche theorien...zumindest bis sie hinreichend widerlegt sind*


----------



## Köhlerkönig (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*



muchti schrieb:


> *moin dennis,*
> 
> *so sehe i das auch...wer´s nicht selber testet kann auch kein eigenes testergebnis abgeben...auch wenn die ausbeute anscheinend etwas dürftig war hattet ihr ja trotzdem einen schönen tag am wasser...*



Jupp den hatten wir,wie eigentlich immer wenn männer so unter sich sind,oder??

Gruß Dennis


----------



## muchti (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

*naja, da ihr ja keine große hechtdame überreden konntet eurem "kleinen stelldichein" beizuwohnen wart ihr wohl wirklich unter euch |rolleyes 
*


----------



## Promachos (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hering als Köder auf Hecht und Co?*

Hallo!

Ich hab neulich einen Tipp bekommen, wie man mit eingefrorenen Hering-, Makrelen- oder Sardinenstücken trotzdem noch mehrmals sinnvoll auswerfen kann, ohne dass einem das weiche Zeug vom Haken fliegt.
Das Schwanzstück an der Schnittstelle mit einem Drilling versehen (1 Haken tief in die Schnittstelle des Fischs, 2 Haken frei) und das Stahlvorfach mit der Ködernadel an der Schwanzwurzel durch das Rückgrat führen - hält bombenfest!

Gruß Promachos


----------

